

KnockoutJS 3.2 released - ben336

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.stevensanderson.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;08&#x2F;18&#x2F;knockout-3-2-0-released&#x2F;
======
ben336
This looks like an awesome release from the Knockout Team. I'm excited to play
around with their components solution.

------
MalcolmDiggs
Congrats on shipping it! Looking forward to jumping in.

